# Miracle creams to heal wounds...



## MissDeMeena (10 March 2011)

*also posted in vet. lounge*

You see plenty of adverts for horrid injuries/wounds, and miracle creams that fix them in what seems like no time...

So i need one.. stupid horse has nasty over-reach right on the bulb of his heal, and the on coming event season isn't going to wait for him again!!

Who has used what??

*excuse my spelling of heal, you get what i mean in both contexts*


----------



## Sarah_Jane (10 March 2011)

You could go the old fashioned route and honey is great. Of the more modern lotions and potions I like Camrosa.


----------



## icestationzebra (10 March 2011)

Camrosa is great stuff.  Also proper Aloe Vera gel is fantastic.  I've just brought a plant back from the Canaries so I can get my own!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (10 March 2011)

Intrasite gel is amazing stuff, but I think u have to get it from the vet, but when i uses it on a over-reach every 24hrs u noticed an improvement! 

Keep it moist, as thats the best healing environment, but u need something which will control any exudate (sorry  I was a wound care rep)! and if u can get your vet to precribe a silver dressing, will prevent any infection (they can be expensive)!!! Biatain/Aquacell dressings are great, u should be able to get them from a pharmacist!


----------



## kerilli (10 March 2011)

afaik medical-grade Manuka honey is miraculous, i've not used it though.
beware using honey in summer, i used it in desperation to heal post-sarcoids and my poor mare got badly stung on the leg by bees (obv attracted by the smell), and I thought she'd totally done a leg...  I nearly had heart failure.
i have a variety of different potions but never found that any are markedly quicker than others tbh... i swear by Aluspray if you can get it though.
hope you get it sorted, how frustrating.

yes, Intrasite is fantastic but it can produce proud flesh if you keep using it for too long, my vets warned me of that, it's for getting a hollow wound to fill out with flesh, kind of thing. I always have it here but rarely use it.


----------



## MissDeMeena (10 March 2011)

It has spend the last 3 days under Manuka Honey, a poltice, and vet-wrap.. but i feel i want to dry it up a bit, the bulb of his heal looks very white and wet.. so i've now progressed to wound-powder and dressing and vet-wrap..
Maybe i'll put some more manuka honey on it, and leave it naked for a bit, as it looks like a prime wound for proud flesh, and i know the honey is good for stopping that...

Never tried the Camrosa, that was the one i was thinking of, have seen some amazing pictures with it, but also heard of it going wrong, not sure how, but someone said they'd never use it again..


----------



## kerilli (10 March 2011)

icestationzebra said:



			Camrosa is great stuff.  Also proper Aloe Vera gel is fantastic.  I've just brought a plant back from the Canaries so I can get my own!
		
Click to expand...

are you sure it's the right type of Aloe Vera plant? there are different varieties and i've got them all over the house but i was told they're the wrong type for use on wounds... if it is, which one is it please?! the good news is they're easy to keep!

ah, if it's had manuka already and is now wet, Aluspray definitely if you can get it from your vet. Amazing stuff, forms a flexible metal sort-of-skin over the wound, just what you want down at ground level...


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (10 March 2011)

Thanks Kerrilli, must be why they only use it on certain wounds!!


----------



## Britestar (10 March 2011)

Gold label Wonder Gel is very good.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (10 March 2011)

u need a dressing which will lock the excudate away from the wound to dry it up! Maybe a iodine dressing?


----------



## icestationzebra (10 March 2011)

kerilli said:



			are you sure it's the right type of Aloe Vera plant? there are different varieties and i've got them all over the house but i was told they're the wrong type for use on wounds... if it is, which one is it please?! the good news is they're easy to keep!

QUOTE]

Yes it is, came with instructions on how to extract the gel for dressings.  Not sure what variety it is though, sorry 

Click to expand...


----------



## icestationzebra (10 March 2011)

lui23456 said:



			u need a dressing which will lock the excudate away from the wound to dry it up! Maybe a iodine dressing?
		
Click to expand...



These are amazing if you can get them.  I've got some human ones from when I 'did a leg'.  Absolutely great results on weeping/sticky wounds.....


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (10 March 2011)

I worked in wound care as a rep and When I left I kept a massive box of dressing so now all dodgy wounds get, the best dressing possible its amazing the difference it makes! As if u don't lock the exudate away it then causes the messy soft tissue! The other thing with the expensive dressings is that they are designed to be left on for at least 3 days as everytime u change a dressing it can take 2-4 hrs to getback up to the temp required to heal so if your changing it every 24hrs think of all the healing time lost!


----------



## Firewell (10 March 2011)

I would unwrap it now as it wont heal if it doesn't get air. My vet says poulticing is ok on a wound for a day or two but no longer as it will stop it from healing and encourage proud flesh.
My horse cut his pastern and needed 5 stiches. Vet said to cover it with a thin gauze to protect it from dirt untill the stitches were out. Once they were out, no dressing just silver aluminium spray once a day. If you are really concerned about leaving the wound 'naked' get some silver spray from the vet otherwise I would turn out on a dry paddock and spray with antiseptic spray.


----------



## MissDeMeena (10 March 2011)

icestationzebra said:



			These are amazing if you can get them.  I've got some human ones from when I 'did a leg'.  Absolutely great results on weeping/sticky wounds.....
		
Click to expand...

So where would i look for these dressings? or what exactly would i ask my vet for??


----------



## wench (10 March 2011)

Equimins wonder balm (or similar) is good. Well it is on use for humans anyway!


----------



## LEC (10 March 2011)

Keep the wound wet but allow it to be in the open it will heal far better - I had great success on a very nasty injury on the pastern with manuka honey and aloe vera. It cleared beautifully and horse was out in the field after 7 days from being sewn up with 20 stitches on his pastern.

I used Body Shop pure Aloe Vera.


----------



## kerilli (10 March 2011)

lui23456 said:



			I worked in wound care as a rep and When I left I kept a massive box of dressing so now all dodgy wounds get, the best dressing possible its amazing the difference it makes! As if u don't lock the exudate away it then causes the messy soft tissue! The other thing with the expensive dressings is that they are designed to be left on for at least 3 days as everytime u change a dressing it can take 2-4 hrs to getback up to the temp required to heal so if your changing it every 24hrs think of all the healing time lost!
		
Click to expand...

that's fascinating to know, thankyou!
okay, so what are the BEST dressings and topical applications available nowadays please?


----------



## Thistle (10 March 2011)

DO NOT use wound powder, it actually delays healing as it clogs the wound up and prevents the edges from healing together.

My vet calls it 'the work of the devil'


----------



## icestationzebra (10 March 2011)

MissDeMeena said:



			So where would i look for these dressings? or what exactly would i ask my vet for??
		
Click to expand...

These are the ones I have:
http://www.dressings.org/Dressings/inadine.html

Not sure where you would get them from - but you could try seeing if a local phamacist had them in stock and would sell them.  I got mine from a district nurse.  do you have any nursing friends??


----------



## Tempi (10 March 2011)

Not read the replies but i use aloe vera gel on myself and the horses!! Fantastic stuff


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (10 March 2011)

kerilli said:



			that's fascinating to know, thankyou!
okay, so what are the BEST dressings and topical applications available nowadays please?
		
Click to expand...

I am a font of useless knowledge, the dressings change all of the time but the best I have seen are called aquacell or biatain and u can get silver versions of these, they promote the right healing environment whilst taking the wound exudate away from the skin, the silver versions release silver ions into the wound which kill any bacteria present. 

My vets try to use a foam called alyevyn which can be compared to putting a wet sponge on your skin, the tissue will go all soft and soggy, the same ad a poltice. 

The vets should be able to write u a prescription to get from a normal pharmacist or u can pop in and ask if they can sell u some. 

The key is when a wound stops  pumping out lots of exudate then u put the iodine type dressing on and it will dry it up.


----------



## machannah (10 March 2011)

Swear by Manuka Honey - i had a a horse with a deep fetlock wound which was a definate candidate for proud flesh - i used the stuff in the tube to get inside the wound, and then a mesh which was filled with manuka honey on the top. Worked wonders and would definately recommend, for other smaller wounds i back up comments made about Aloe Vera


----------



## Gamebird (10 March 2011)

Current favs are (in no particular order):
Activate (activated charcoal - good for proud flesh etc.)
Acticoat (silver - blimmin' expensive but good)
Activon (medical manuka honey dressings)

Creams/topicals:
Aluspray (fabulous at drying wounds up, protecting them and promoting healing)
Manuka honey from a jar
Dermagel

Avoid anything that promises miracles (especially the 'C' one ) - as likely as not the wound was going to heal perfectly well anyway. Make sure that the infection is gone (ie. no smell etc.), minimise movement of the wound edges (so bandage to restrict movement if over a joint) and DON'T put wound powder on anything. Ever.


----------



## ElleJS (10 March 2011)

Equaide- fantastic stuff can not rate it high enough we've had some amazing results with it. Dries up wound very quickly too, give the UK distributer a call she is really helpful.


----------



## kerilli (10 March 2011)

lui23456 said:



			I am a font of useless knowledge, the dressings change all of the time but the best I have seen are called aquacell or biatain and u can get silver versions of these, they promote the right healing environment whilst taking the wound exudate away from the skin, the silver versions release silver ions into the wound which kill any bacteria present. 

My vets try to use a foam called alyevyn which can be compared to putting a wet sponge on your skin, the tissue will go all soft and soggy, the same ad a poltice. 

The vets should be able to write u a prescription to get from a normal pharmacist or u can pop in and ask if they can sell u some. 

The key is when a wound stops  pumping out lots of exudate then u put the iodine type dressing on and it will dry it up.
		
Click to expand...

This isn't useless knowledge. Useless knowledge is knowing that an octopus has three hearts (one for each gill and one for its body and brain, in case you wondered). I have lots of that kind of fascinating crap clogging up my brain...  
This is really really useful stuff, cut 'n' pasted, THANKYOU!!!

thanks GB, great to hear those too, to hear a vet's vote for Aluspray (which I was using on my grey in 1997 and 1998, and which some vets haven't heard of?!?!) 

thanks ElleJS, another one to look up.


----------



## Woodykat (10 March 2011)

Butter Cream! Yep, just as in mix butter with sugar, and plaster it on the wound. Was recommended this by a horse paramedic at a comp and it seems to really work!
And having a TB which likes to rip it's legs apart, I've had plenty of practise with it!


----------



## CaleruxShearer (10 March 2011)

Flamazine cream is fantastic - my vet gave me some and it did the job very quickly


----------



## WellyBaggins (10 March 2011)

I rate the Activate dressings, also Dermagel and Flamazine is good too, terramycin is useful for over reaches


----------



## madlady (10 March 2011)

I use manuka honey for the first few days and then a homemade oil that a friend of mine does - she calls it carbolic oil - I don't have a clue what is in it but it has healed wounds that a vet would have stapled. They have always healed without proud flesh or white hairs as well.


----------



## MozartK (10 March 2011)

OK, hope this is not seen as deliberate advertising. You have asked so I will tell.

I work for a company that manufactures activated carbon cloth and activated carbon wound dressings both with and without silver. Just recently one of our clients has launched Meditek Silver which is an activated carbon wound dressing containing silver, specifically for the vetreinary market. These dressings are showing fantastic results when used on wounds that are infected or are proving difficult to heal. Vets trialling these dressings are commenting on the reduction in wounds developing granulation tissue. However, these dressings won't be available until the end of the month. The website for the dressings is www.fabteksolutions.com

If there are any vets reading this and would like to trial the dressings then please send me a pm.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (10 March 2011)

Acticoat is a good dressing but I can't handle any exudate I just tried looking for a pic of my girls massive hoof wound from last yr I talked the vet into letting me use my then employers dressing and when it came off it was a mirror image of the wound, so it didn't make the rest of the hoof soggy, the vet was seriously impressed shame they don't make it for the vet Market! I'll see if it's on my computer and post it


----------



## Kenzo (10 March 2011)

Gold Label Wonder Gel, you can stick it on practically anything, heals and sooths, contains calendula, tea tree oil, comfrey, rosemary oil and aloe vera to aid the natural healing process and encourags the hair to grow back, 

Not a gunky cream, the wound drys out as the gel melts into the skin, great on sores, chapped skin, mud fever etc, every tack box should have a bottle.


----------



## druid (10 March 2011)

Depending on the wound and location; Flamazine, Aluspray or Equiaide. Very ocassionally use Camrosa.


----------



## MissDeMeena (10 March 2011)

Thanks for ALL your replies!!!
Have bought a pot of the cream Laura suggested.. and a load of normal Melolin pads to dress it with...

With all these wonder dressings that some of you are suggesting.. how do they work with the various creams that you might put on a wound.. ie are they best used to dress a wound on their own, as any cream you might use might counteract the properties of the dressing itself, or is it a case of every little helps...


----------



## druid (10 March 2011)

MissDeMeena said:



			Thanks for ALL your replies!!!
Have bought a pot of the cream Laura suggested.. and a load of normal Melolin pads to dress it with...

With all these wonder dressings that some of you are suggesting.. how do they work with the various creams that you might put on a wound.. ie are they best used to dress a wound on their own, as any cream you might use might counteract the properties of the dressing itself, or is it a case of every little helps...
		
Click to expand...


Flamazine - topical cream, have also syringed it into puncture wounds to promote healing/prevent proud flesh. No problems bandging over the top if neccesary (Use melonin dressing)

Equiaide - topical, don't bandage over as it dries out and forms a seal over the wound. Very good for drying up and closing wounds.

Aluspray - just spray on!


----------



## kerilli (10 March 2011)

MozartK said:



			OK, hope this is not seen as deliberate advertising. You have asked so I will tell.

I work for a company that manufactures activated carbon cloth and activated carbon wound dressings both with and without silver. Just recently one of our clients has launched Meditek Silver which is an activated carbon wound dressing containing silver, specifically for the vetreinary market. These dressings are showing fantastic results when used on wounds that are infected or are proving difficult to heal. Vets trialling these dressings are commenting on the reduction in wounds developing granulation tissue. However, these dressings won't be available until the end of the month. The website for the dressings is www.fabteksolutions.com

If there are any vets reading this and would like to trial the dressings then please send me a pm.
		
Click to expand...

That's another to add to the list as soon as it comes out then, thankyou for the reply... i don't think it's advertising as it was a response to a question.
really good to know, thankyou.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (10 March 2011)

With the newer dressing u just use them to regulate the wounds moisture and creams are not needed! Also the thinking is that u should only use saline (not hibiscrub) and when u clean between dressing u should try not to disturb the wound bed as there will be invisible healing going on, if I can find some vids to demonstrate I'll post them later


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (10 March 2011)

http://www.hydrofiber.co.uk/engb/cv...essser/0/3376/7946/hydrofiber-technology.html

If u are interested that link explains some interesting concepts in wound management


----------



## only_me (10 March 2011)

I've used intrascite gel and camrosa. 

However I now use botanica cream for most things - cleared my boys mud fever right up, and is a very good general cleaning cream.
try www.botanica.ie


----------



## henryhorn (10 March 2011)

MM's cod liver oiland honey tulle dressings, pm me for their address. 

We have healed wounds normally needing plastic surgery according to the vet, a tin costs about £14 and holds at least 20. 
You leave one on at least 48 hours for best effect.


----------



## Leg_end (10 March 2011)

There was a guy a tdown today advertising something that looked amazing (vetrobac or something - it's on 'the back cover of h&h today). Looked incredible.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (10 March 2011)

I totally feel your pain Soap did a silly OR about 2 months ago and it's ONLY JUST started to be almost healed!!!

My vet used the black granuals (silver I think?...) and cauterised it to prevent proud flesh , i vet wrapped with a pad for ages, but eventually because he was hating being kept in I gave in and let him go out with it smothered in vaselene to stop mud getting in it.

Miracle creams I have used are from the vet Dermasol and from Boots Germolene, it seems odd to use germolene but it's fab stuff and a slight anaesthetic too so fab if they are a bit sore on it


----------



## kerilli (11 March 2011)

Chloe_GHE said:



			I totally feel your pain Soap did a silly OR about 2 months ago and it's ONLY JUST started to be almost healed!!!

My vet used the black granuals (silver I think?...) and cauterised it to prevent proud flesh , i vet wrapped with a pad for ages, but eventually because he was hating being kept in I gave in and let him go out with it smothered in vaselene to stop mud getting in it.

Miracle creams I have used are from the vet Dermasol and from Boots Germolene, it seems odd to use germolene but it's fab stuff and a slight anaesthetic too so fab if they are a bit sore on it
		
Click to expand...

Chloe, i mentioned using Savlon and Germolene to my vet, who laughed and got me a huge tub of Potters Pink ointment from her car... it is Germolene, in a big white tub, same colour, same unmistakable smell, but a LOT cheaper than in a small tube from Boots...


----------



## Saratoga (11 March 2011)

I use Deramgel on most wounds, really good at drying them up and helping them heal quickly.


----------



## 2Conker (11 March 2011)

kerilli said:



			afaik medical-grade Manuka honey is miraculous, i've not used it though.
beware using honey in summer, i used it in desperation to heal post-sarcoids and my poor mare got badly stung on the leg by bees (obv attracted by the smell), and I thought she'd totally done a leg...  I nearly had heart failure.
i have a variety of different potions but never found that any are markedly quicker than others tbh... i swear by Aluspray if you can get it though.
hope you get it sorted, how frustrating.

yes, Intrasite is fantastic but it can produce proud flesh if you keep using it for too long, my vets warned me of that, it's for getting a hollow wound to fill out with flesh, kind of thing. I always have it here but rarely use it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Manuka Honey-keep it in the first aid kit.  Brilliant for horses, humans, dogs cats. Need to get 15+ UMF strength I think for best results.  I believe (and not 100% sure) I heard that there are racehorse trainers who swear by it for cuts, and wounds.  Internal or external; very good too for tooth ache and IBS!! (I know, that wasnt the OP's query, just put that in for another dimension....).   Get mine from manukahoney.co.uk.  Good luck.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (11 March 2011)

kerilli said:



			Chloe, i mentioned using Savlon and Germolene to my vet, who laughed and got me a huge tub of Potters Pink ointment from her car... it is Germolene, in a big white tub, same colour, same unmistakable smell, but a LOT cheaper than in a small tube from Boots...  

Click to expand...

can you only get it from your vet?... Googled 'potters pink ointment' and it's not coming up with anything useful


----------

